# Tankmates for a 5 gallon tank?



## BettaGal (Jun 11, 2009)

What fish best get along with bettas, and how many do you thing I could safely house in a 5 gal. aquarium with a male betta?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

A 5 gallon isnt all that big, so i wouldnt put anyone else in with him. Plus some bettas prefer to live alone. Some people have tried african dwarf frogs,corys,otos,but you need a bigger tank for them.


----------



## BettaGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Could I at least put maybe a snail in there to help keep the tank clean?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm yeah you could try a snail..some bettas leave them alone lol...just watch em...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think youcanm house two neons safely...But it really depends on your betta guy!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

you can!* sorry


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I had three neons in with my female in a 10g divided in 2, so it was 5g space but 10g water so it could be different. I would think neons would be alright but the problem is they like shoals of six or more, but like I said I had 3 and they seem happy and healthy.

What I would do instead is get 2 or three ghost shrimp, I know your thinkng "ehh shrimp are stupid" but they are lots of fun. I would rather keep my boy Tiny (the shrimp) than my 2 cories or my three neons. The ones at the store dont move much but once you get them settled at hope they are crazy little things. Mine swims with my fish, but can never catch up. And hes fought my betta for food (nicely of course, no damage). They are just lots of fun to watch, cheap, and dont take much room.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. I have 4 ghost shrimp! And those guys are crazy! haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think snails need different water conditions than bettas. Lupin can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have a snail in my 5 gallon tank with Flair. My snail is very active and seems content.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats good! ;]


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've read on here that a ghost shrimp chowed on some Betta fins once. That has scared me away from them.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Ghost shrimp are crazy little buggers! I have a couple in with my guppies and they are a kick to watch. When it's feeding time I have one that will actually launch himself off a plant and swim to the surface upside down trying to grab flakes. I do also have one in with my betta but he just hides in the plants. I think the betta may have bullied him so I will probably move him back in with the other shrimp.


----------



## BettaGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Ghost shrimp are pretty neat. I like to watch them in the pet store. How many do you think I could fit in a 5 gallon?


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Chinese Algae Eater with my male betta. They get along great.


----------

